# Diablo 3 Auktionshaus



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

Ich muß es fast als "Autsch" bezeichnen:

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/2397-Diablo-3-Auction-House-Announced-Spend-and-Earn-Real-Life-Money!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Activison/Blizzard ein genialer Zug, um durch die Auktionshausgebühren noch etwas extra Knete zu verdienen. Aber Auktionen für echtes Geld? Hartz IV Zusatzverdienst inc! China-Accounts inc! Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Lari (1. August 2011)

Halt ich garnichts von.
Botter, Exploiter, Duper, Goldseller... die profitieren, aber nicht der normale Spieler.

Itemshops find ich ja schon kritisch, wenn sie Dinge anbieten, die nicht nur kosmetischer Natur sind. Aber eigentlich alles im Spiel gegen Echtgeld erhalten zu können geht viel viel viel zu weit. Und eins kann man mit Sicherheit schon sagen: das AH wird überschwemmt mit Botter-Ware. Glaube kaum das Blizzard ein effektives System einbauen kann, dass Botter in ihren erstellten Spielen schnell und effizient erkennt um sie aus dem Spiel zu nehmen. Dafür ist Diablo einfach zu repetetiv.

Ne, das ist einfach Murks und öffnet den Bottern und Itemsellern Tür und Tor. Und Blizzard verdient mit dran. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch für dieses zukunftweisende System.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

Weiterhin sehe ich das Problem, dass dieses Einnahmen sind, die eigentlich (!) versteuert werden müssen. Wird sich das Finanzamt aufschalten? Für unsere schweizer Nachbarn sehe ich jetzt schon schwarz, dort wird ein solches System nie und nimmer durchkommen.

Zählt das in der EU als Glücksspiel? Immerhin ist der Loot ja zufällig, diesen dann für harte Euros zu verscheuern...

Im Grunde genommen zwingt mich ja keiner, das Echtgeld-AH zu nutzen. Dennoch denke ich dass jeder, der ein super Item findet und dieses nicht gebrauchen kann, versuchen wird es im Echtgeld-AH zu verkaufen. Das Ingame-Finanz-AH wird also nur für absolutem Müll benutzt werden.

Zum Glück gibt es keinen geteilten Loot in Diablo, ich denke das würde zu extremen Ninja-Verhalten führen.


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Bin da ehrlich gesagt etwas sprachlos... das missfällt mir so derbe.


----------



## Heynrich (1. August 2011)

Okay das ist echt harter Tobak.
Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass das als Glücksspiel zählt aber versteuert werden müsste das nach gewissen Freibeträgen bestimmt. Aber wer würde sowas schon melden ?



> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Safe and Sanctified*[/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]The real-money auction house provides players with an easy-to-use, Blizzard-sanctioned way to collect money for items they obtain while playing Diablo III. *It also helps protect players from the scams and theft often associated with questionable third-party sites by providing a secure, completely in-game method* for purchasing and obtaining the items they want for their characters.[/font]




Heist im Endeffekt: Sie können die Goldseller pages etc. net verhindern, also implimentieren sie so ein System direkt ins Game.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da ehrlich gesagt etwas sprachlos... das missfällt mir so derbe.



Mir auch, weil dadurch leider ein Ingame-Handel mit Spielgold im Nirvana versinken wird und man gezwungen ist, ans Echtgeld-System zu gehen, wenn man noch gewisse Items benötigt. Ich glaube kaum, dass Highend-Items für Ingame-Gold versteigert werden. Ich gebe zu, dass auch ich nicht benötigte Items lieber für echtes Geld verticken würde als für Ingame-Gold. Scheiss Spirale...



			
				Heynrich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass das als Glücksspiel zählt aber versteuert werden müsste das nach gewissen Freibeträgen bestimmt.



Naja, das Finanzamt hat gewiss auch ein paar Leute, die Diablo 3 spielen werden, die kommen schon schnell genug auf den Trichter, dass D3 eine Einnahmequelle sein kann.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

Wenn das kommt, dann kauf ich das Spiel nicht.


----------



## Stetto (1. August 2011)

Ich finde das geht gar nicht. Spielrelevante Inhalte gegen Echtgeld das gehört sich einfach nicht. Ich hoffe Blizzard überlegt sich das nochmal denn wenn dieses Feature ins Spiel kommt findet Diablo 3 ohne mich statt.


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Items gegen Reales Geld - das war doch meines Wissens wohl schon beim Vorgänger gang und Gäbe.
Nur hat sich Blizzard diesmal gesagt: "Hey, warum sollen wir den ganzen Profit daraus an Ebay verschenken?"

Und als brave Fanboys werdet ihr das Spiel eh alle kaufen


----------



## Stetto (1. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und als brave Fanboys werdet ihr das Spiel eh alle kaufen



Du scheinst uns ja alle ziemlich gut zu kennen.....


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Ja, aber mach Dir nichts draus - Ich werde keine weiteren unangenehmen Details über dich hier enthüllen 
Wie schon gesagt, das was es im letzten Teil eh schon gab ziehen sie jetzt zu sich. Ändern tut sich für den Spieler nur dass ihr Lieblings-Spiele-Hersteller nun praktisch nicht mehr so toll und unantastbar ist.


----------



## Stetto (1. August 2011)

Herzlichen Dank. Ich hatte schon Muffensausen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich das "gejammer" nicht wirklich.

Werdet Ihr gezwungen das AH zu nutzen? Was ist das Problem, wenn einer eine "bessere" Ausrüstung hat? Denkt Ihr, dass man nicht "alles" in D3 erleben kann, wenn man kein Geld bezahlt?

Ich hab bei D2 so gut wie nie Online gespielt. Für mich war es eigentlich ein Singleplayer Spiel. D3 ist es aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

Singleplayer war D2 für mich eher selten. Vielleicht gaaaaanz am Anfang. Aber als ich die Welt des Multiplayer entdeckt hatte, war ich (damals) echt gefesselt. Und ja, da ging es um die beste Ausrüstung, sei es für den nächsten Baal-Run oder ähnliches. Ich habe immer gern mit den Leuten aus meiner Freundesliste gehandelt, auf Ebay haben wir nichts verkauft/gekauft. 
Und jetzt? Wenn ich beispielsweise den Hexendoktor spiele. Und es droppt ein hochleveliges super geiles Item, welches ein Gladiator-Spieler benötigen könnte. Ich es aber auch im AH für sagen wir mal 10 Euro verkaufen kann. Was mache ich? Ich würde mich da echt in der Zwickmühle sehen. Denn das gleiche macht der Gladiator-Spieler auch, wenn er ein Item für mich findet. Früher hätte ich es auf jeden Fall bekommen. Mit D3 wird das fraglich, da Gier nunmal Hirn frisst.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. August 2011)

Diablo 3 died for me.
Das wars - ich werds nicht kaufen.

Als ich es heute mittag gelesen habe, dachte ich, es wäre der 01.04. so kann man sich täuschen...


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gern mit den Leuten aus meiner Freundesliste gehandelt, auf Ebay haben wir nichts verkauft/gekauft.
> Und jetzt? Wenn ich beispielsweise den Hexendoktor spiele. Und es droppt ein hochleveliges super geiles Item, welches ein Gladiator-Spieler benötigen könnte. Ich es aber auch im AH für sagen wir mal 10 Euro verkaufen kann. Was mache ich?



Und warum habt ihr es früher nicht auf eBay verkauft? Der Unterschied ist doch eigentlich nur dass es durch das Auktionshaus etwas einfacher sein dürfte.


----------



## Skela (1. August 2011)

Ist das eigentlich überhaupt legal?

Im grunde genommen droppt da doch per Zufall, auch Glück genannt, ein Item das je nachdem gar nichts, weniger oder viel echtes Geld wert ist. So gesehen ist das ganze doch ein klassisches Glücksspiel. Und Glücksspiele sollten doch hoffentlich gesetzlich regelementiert sein.


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Ein Glücksspiel wäre es dann aber auch ohne das Auktionshaus gegen RL Geld 
Als Konseuenz müsste man den Faktor Glück konsequent aus allen Spielelementen rausstreichen. Immer dieselben Karten, Monster, Loot.


----------



## Skela (1. August 2011)

Das möchte ich mal bezweifeln. "Glücksspiel kann süchtig machen" heißt es nicht umsonst als Warnhinweis bei Lotto und Totto - und das sollte wohl vollkommen unbstreitbar sein.
Wenn ich in einem Spiel echtes Geld erspielen kann dann ist das Suchtpotential garantiert gegeben. Laß mal einen ein Schwert finden für das er satte 50 Euro bekommt. Der versucht doch gleich die nächsten 50 Euro teile zu finde. Oh, ich habe heute schon 112 Euro eingenommen, muß ich überhaupt noch arbeiten gehen? Oh, ich bin erst bei 31 Euro, ich muß unbedingt auf 50 kommen um mir das neue Handy leisten zu können... spiel ich halt noch 4 Stunden...

Für mich steht das Ding auf der Stufe mit einem einarmigen Banditen.
Und wie ich shcon in den Kommentaren schrieb: Wenn das so Supertoll und unbedenklich ist, warum nicht das auch bei WoW nutzen?


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Und nochmals: Wo ist der Unterschied zu Diablo 2? Doch nur der Ort des Verkaufs (AH/eBay).

Bei Wow kann man ja noch argumentieren dass die guten Sachen nicht einfach so verkauft werden können.


----------



## Skela (1. August 2011)

Der Unterschied dürfte darin begründet liegen das es 

a) Völlig legal ist
b) So sein soll
c) Für jeden ohne Aufwand sofort machbar ist (bei EBay etwas reinstellen ist sicher mehr Aufwand)
d) Sicherer erscheint und auch sicherer ist als über EBAy, deshalb auch viel viel mehr genutzt werden wird
e) Auch kleinere Beträge ohne Probleme mal eben abgreifbar sind (glaube nicht das jemand mal eben bei EBay ein Item für unter einen Euro reinstellt, hier geht das bestimmt)

usw.

Kurz, das ist jetzt wesentlich zugänglicher und viel viel mehr Leute werden es nutzen. Das Suchtpotential ist damit um so größer, der Markt wird auch größer sein, damit die zu erzielenden Umsätze, was wiederrum die Suchtgefahr für mich stark erhöht.

Aber egal, es muß jeder selbst wissen was er macht. Für *mich* ist das Spiel gestorben, ich werde es mir nicht mehr kaufen. Schade drum, hatte mich darauf gefreut, aber so eine Firmenpolitik kann ich nicht mehr unterstützen.


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Skela schrieb:


> a) Völlig legal ist



Illegal und vom Betreiber nicht gerne gesehen sind zwei Paar Schuhe


----------



## Skela (1. August 2011)

Wenn das alles an Gegenargumenten für meine Liste ist, freue ich mich das ich Dich überzeugen konnte


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Das hat ja nichts mit überzeugen zu tun.
Dass es das Ganze etwas sicherer und ein wenig leichter macht, dem stimme ich zu.
Aber macht es das zu der Katastrophe zu der es viele gerade hochstilisieren? Kann ich den Item-Verkauf als normaler Spieler nicht einfach ignorieren? Und wieviele die jetzt heulen und zetern werden am Ende dennoch dabei sein?

Ich bin mal gespannt ob Blizzard auf seiner Linie bleibt und ob man an den Verkaufszahlen dann etwas ablesen kann


----------



## Skela (1. August 2011)

Ich denke Blizzard hat das durchkalkuliert und festgestellt das sie mehr Geld mit dem System machen werden (ist ja auch eine reine Gelddruckmaschine für die) als sie durch Leute wie mich die das nicht mehr kaufen verlieren werden.
Ökonomisch vermutlich erstmal sinnvoll. Langfristig wahrscheinlich auch kein Problem, sie machen ja, wie immer, auch nicht wirklich viel neu. SOE hat doch schon ewig so eine Plattform wo man ganze Chars kaufen und verkaufen kann meine ich.
Ich für meinen Teil nutze das jetzt aber mal als Vorwand und mach mal meinen WoW Account dicht


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

Es geht hier wohl ums Prinzip. Selbst das beste Spiel der Welt würde ich mit so einen kack nicht kaufen. Ich würde es mal anspielen wenn es nichts kosten würde, aber man muss es auch noch kaufen...


----------



## Delonglois (1. August 2011)

gewerbeanmeldung inc und schonmal pauschal 100 chinesen für die halle nebenan bestellt


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es geht hier wohl ums Prinzip. Selbst das beste Spiel der Welt würde ich mit so einen kack nicht kaufen.



Ein paar werden das wohl. Aber würde die Mehrheit wirklich so verfahren wären EA, Ubisoft und Activison längst pleite.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

Klar werden es Leute kaufen... aber ich kenne jetzt mehr Leute die es nicht mehr kaufen werden als welche die es kaufen werden.

Aber auch gut, hab ich 60€ mehr Budget für andere Games frei. Schade, ich hab mich auf Diablo 3 gefreut, aber das widerspricht allen Moralvorstellungen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das hat ja nichts mit überzeugen zu tun.
> Dass es das Ganze etwas sicherer und ein wenig leichter macht, dem stimme ich zu.
> Aber macht es das zu der Katastrophe zu der es viele gerade hochstilisieren? Kann ich den Item-Verkauf als normaler Spieler nicht einfach ignorieren? Und wieviele die jetzt heulen und zetern werden am Ende dennoch dabei sein?
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob Blizzard auf seiner Linie bleibt und ob man an den Verkaufszahlen dann etwas ablesen kann




Ob man den Item-verkauf als normaler Spieler einfach ignorieren kann hängt davon ab, was nach ein paar Patches noch in den Shop kommt.
Aber schon Nachzügler, die nach 1 Jahr erst anfangen werden nicht um den Item-Shop herum kommen...

Wie dem auch sei, ich gebe Dir mit der grundsätzlichen Enstellung recht, daß Blizzard damit nur den Second-Floor-Handel selbst in die Hand nimmt.



Für mich gibt es allerdings schon den OnLineZwang mich weder für Diablo 3 noch für Heros of Might & Magic zu interessieren.


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (2. August 2011)

Niemand muss das AH Benutzen, vielleicht haben andere einen Vorteil, da sie leichter an gutes gear kommen, ihr habt aber keinen Nachteil.


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was Ihr habt. In D2 hab ich wenn überhaupt vielleicht mal Edelsteine mit fremden Leuten gehandelt. Den Rest hab ich entweder mit Freunden gehandelt oder mir selbst erfarmt. Grad in Diablo ists doch völlig egal womit andere Leute rumlaufen. Wenn überhaupt würd ich ein solches AH nur zum verkaufen nutzen, aber selbst das bezweifle ich. PvP war in D2 ja eh immer ein rechter Witz und sobald man zusammen gespielt hat wars doch umso besser, wenn die Partymitglieder ne vernünftige Ausrüstung hatten.

Ich seh hier echt kein Problem.



Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ob man den Item-verkauf als normaler Spieler einfach ignorieren kann hängt davon ab, was nach ein paar Patches noch in den Shop kommt.
> Aber schon Nachzügler, die nach 1 Jahr erst anfangen werden nicht um den Item-Shop herum kommen...
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich gebe Dir mit der grundsätzlichen Enstellung recht, daß Blizzard damit nur den Second-Floor-Handel selbst in die Hand nimmt.


Natürlich kann mans ignorieren. Wozu sollte man sich das Zeug kaufen? PvP wird in D3 vermutlich ein ähnlicher Witz sein wie in D2 und sonst spielts doch absolut keine Rolle wie man ausgerüstet ist. Ja man freut sich viel mehr wenn man sich das Zeug erfarmt als es zu erkaufen, denn in Diablo gings bisher um nichts Anderes als leveln und farmen und das wird sich wohl kaum ändern.


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was Ihr habt. In D2 hab ich wenn überhaupt vielleicht mal Edelsteine mit fremden Leuten gehandelt. *Den Rest hab ich entweder mit Freunden gehandelt* oder mir selbst erfarmt.





> und sobald man zusammen gespielt hat wars doch umso besser, *wenn die Partymitglieder ne vernünftige Ausrüstung hatten*.



Und genau da sehe ich das Problem. Item an Freund weitergeben oder für 3-4 Euro verkaufen? Stell Dir die Frage selbst.


----------



## Leberkassemmel (2. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und warum habt ihr es früher nicht auf eBay verkauft? Der Unterschied ist doch eigentlich nur dass es durch das Auktionshaus etwas einfacher sein dürfte.


Es gibt einen Faktor der mir bei der Sache Bauchschmerzen bereitet. Der Unterschied zwischen Eaby und Blizzard liegt darin, dass Blizzard die Häufigkeit und die Wichtigkeit des Handelsgutes selbst bestimmen kann. Das kann Ebay nicht, was beiden aber gleich ist, ist das sie für jeden Handel Gebühren verlangen. 
Die Kombination von Einflussfaktor auf Verfügbarkeit und Relevanz des Artikels und den finanziellen Erfolg durch viele Handelsvorgänge kann (muss nicht) zu einem Interessenkonflikt führen. Das ein signifkanter Teil des Handels warscheinlich über Echtgeld gehen wird, lassen Erfahrungen aus anderen Spielen (zB Runes of Magic) vermuten.
Gehen wir mal vom Schlimmsten fall aus (welcher in dieser intensität warscheinlich nicht passieren wird): 
"Jungs wir nehmen zu wenig gebühren über das AH ein. Lasst uns die Charakterstats etwas nerfen damit gutes Equipment noch wichtiger wird. Außerdem können wir die Dropp rate vom Hammer des Haudruff noch etwas steigern, damit er öfters verkauft wird, aber nicht zu viel, wir wollen ja nicht das die Causuals ihn selber finden."
Dies ist zugegebenermaßen ein sehr überspitztes Beispiel, aber es würde mich schon sehr wundern wenn beim Geardesign und den Droppraten, der Gebühreneffekt vollkommen außer acht gelassen wird. 
Ich hoffe für uns das die Auwirkungen des Shops auf das eigentliche Spiel nicht zu hoch sein werden.


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Item an Freund weitergeben oder für 3-4 Euro verkaufen? Stell Dir die Frage selbst.



Wenn es ein Freund ist stellt sich die Frage nicht einmal.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun schrieb:


> Niemand muss das AH Benutzen, vielleicht haben andere einen Vorteil, da sie leichter an gutes gear kommen, ihr habt aber keinen Nachteil.



Der Vorteil anderer ist dein Nachteil.


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Freund ist stellt sich die Frage nicht einmal.



Gut, ein Freund bekommt das Item von mir, aber ein sogenannter Ingame-Typ auf der Freundesliste? 
Naja, ich sehe schon, jeder hat seine Meinung davon, schauen wir mal wie und ob es sich durchsetzt oder ob zu viele Leute auf die Barrikaden gehen ^^ Ich muß mal US-Foren lesen, mal schauen was da so geschrieben wird...


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2011)

Die Schwelle ein Arschloch zu sein liegt bei vielen ja relativ niedrig. Wenn man nach Wow schaut reicht da schon ein grünes Crap-Item aus für dass es ein bisschen Ingame Gold gibt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Vorteil anderer ist dein Nachteil.


nein ist es nicht. wenn du nur alleine oder mit freunden spielst kann es dir gegal sein was auf den anderen servern abgeht. das ist kein mmo. du bekommst 99.99999% der anderen chars nie zu sehen

verstehe die aufregung auch nicht, ich werde vermutlich einfahc mal gucken wo ich "wirtschaftlicher" handeln kann und dort mein zeug verkaufen. item für geld von anderen spielern werde ich wohl nur mit verdientem geld kaufen. einer menge spieler wird das nicht gefallen, deshalb gibt es ja auch ein gold-ah

blizz holt das was bei d2 auf hunderten seiten ablief einfach ins haus um mitzuverdienen.


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (2. August 2011)

sehe ich genauso, ihr seid doch alles rudeltiere, die nur etwas suchen, um sich zu beschweren, der Fluch der Menschheit, unfähig glücklich zu sein.

und anderer Vorteil ist doch nicht dein Nachteil.

Fühl mich hier wie im kindergarten, bekommst ne Tafel Schokolade, bist happy, ein anderes Kind bekommt 2 Tafeln, schon gehst auf die Barikaden O.O

und wirklich niemanden bei d2 hat sich für jemand anderes gear interessiert, das ist kein prestige mittel wie bei wow.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

Kannst lang was erzählen, trotz allem ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kannst lang was erzählen, trotz allem ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen.


oh ich würd niemanden zum kauf drängen, wenn du wegen nem ah nicht magst, ist mir das herrlich egal. ich werds mir kaufen. weiß nur noch nich ob collectors oder nich. verstehe nur die aufregung nich.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

ja ist ja meine meinung ^^

ich werds mir echt stark überlegen das spiel zu holen... ich zweifel nicht daran das es gut wird, aber die ah funktion hebelt halt imo alles aus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

mal gucken, ich bin auch skeptisch, zur not zieh ich mich mit kumpeln in unsere kleine welt zurück und checken nur mal das gold ah. ist imemrnoch besser als vendor. bleibt abzuwarten wie es sich live auswirkt und hots erscheint ja paralell


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2011)

Ich denke mal in paar Monaten wird - vielleicht nicht bei allen aber bei vielen - die sich aufgeregt haben die Wut auch verraucht sein.
Und wenn dann noch die Freunde begeistert am zocken sind ...


Blizzard lootet eben aus was geht und sie haben ein Produkt das offenbar genug Leute anspricht um ihnen die Macht zu geben das durchzudrücken.
Was gab es nicht alles? DLCs, Steamzwang, Onlinezwang, Registrierungszwang, etc. Hat alles für Aufregung gesorgt, aber den Spielen nicht geschadet letztendlich.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Vorteil anderer ist dein Nachteil.


Eigentlich ist genau in dem Fall der Vorteil anderer auch Dein Vorteil, denn je besser die andern ausgerüstet sind, desto schneller werden die Monster gemetzelt, was für Dich mehr XP und mehr Drops bedeutet. Und da in Diablo die Drops nicht seelengebunden sind (zumindest war das bisher so und das würde auch keinen Sinn machen wenns so wär), kann jeder die Drops aufsammeln, egal, wer das Monster gekillt hat. Das war bisher ja auch immer so.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. August 2011)

Jeder wird seine eigenen dropps bekommen. nix mehr mit ninja, melee vorteil usw


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2011)

Wah echt? o_O dabei war gerade das immer das Tolle an Diablo. Melee-Vorteil gabs ja nur bedingt. Mit der Hexe konnte man sich kurz hin- und wegporten und mit der Ama und dem Nekro gabs ja die das Beschwörsel im Nahkampf, also konnte man kurz hin- und weglaufen um was zu looten. Ausserdem wars doch cool wenn man Supporter-Klassen dabei hatte, auch wenn die kaum Schaden gemacht haben. Jetzt müssen die für sich selbst schauen... Naja, mal sehen wird ja hoffentlich nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (3. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau in dem Fall der Vorteil anderer auch Dein Vorteil, denn je besser die andern ausgerüstet sind, desto schneller werden die Monster gemetzelt, was für Dich mehr XP und mehr Drops bedeutet. Und da in Diablo die Drops nicht seelengebunden sind (zumindest war das bisher so und das würde auch keinen Sinn machen wenns so wär), kann jeder die Drops aufsammeln, egal, wer das Monster gekillt hat. Das war bisher ja auch immer so.


iiiiiiiiiiiih Fastcreep


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wah echt? o_O dabei war gerade das immer das Tolle an Diablo.


so umgehen sie einfach den zank auf rnd grp server, wo die der warri die zod rune wegschnappt


----------



## Davatar (8. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> so umgehen sie einfach den zank auf rnd grp server, wo die der warri die zod rune wegschnappt


Aber genau das war doch das Lustige daran


----------



## Niemezzki (8. August 2011)

Mich störts Aktionshaus überhaupt nicht,ich muss es ja nicht nutzen und wer der Meinung ist,es sei eh nur was für Chinafarmer,Botter,etc pp. der braucht es auch nicht zu Nutzen und das Aktionshaus einfach den Chinafarmer und Bottern überlassen..Ich werde nur mit dem Ingame Aktionshaus handeln.
Ich versteh diese ganze Aufregung nicht mit*heul* jetzt kauf ich doch nicht *heul*,wo ist das Problem sich die Items selber zu erarbeiten und alte einfach ins normale AH zu stellen ,mann muss ja nicht mit Echtgeld handeln wenn man das nicht möchte und Punkt x


ps: Mich stört mehr dass die Stadtportale weg sind  xD


----------



## Romy120285 (9. August 2011)

Also damit hat sich das Spiel für mich leider total erledigt. Hatte mich echt drauf gefreut da ich inzwischen WOW net mehr zocke und ansonsten kein gleichwertiges Spiel habe das mich interessiert. 

Ich finde es geht gar nicht !!!!!	Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Man wird sich dann im normalen AH keine richtig guten sachen kaufen können da alles im echtgeld AH landet.

Bin traurig dass sich Blizzard auf sowas hinablässt. Früher war B. mal spielerorientiert aber inzwischen interessiert nur noch wie sie mit wenig Arbeit mehr Geld machen können.


----------



## xyba (10. August 2011)

Romy120285 schrieb:


> Also damit hat sich das Spiel für mich leider total erledigt. Hatte mich echt drauf gefreut da ich inzwischen WOW net mehr zocke und ansonsten kein gleichwertiges Spiel habe das mich interessiert.
> 
> Ich finde es geht gar nicht !!!!!	Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Man wird sich dann im normalen AH keine richtig guten sachen kaufen können da alles im echtgeld AH landet.
> 
> Bin traurig dass sich Blizzard auf sowas hinablässt. Früher war B. mal spielerorientiert aber inzwischen interessiert nur noch wie sie mit wenig Arbeit mehr Geld machen können.



Wuha wieder so ein *heul* Beitrag... schau mal in ebay und gib Diablo2 ein dort wirst auch die Items finden und der einzige unterschied ist jetzt das das AH ingame ist und nicht mehr wie früher auf Ebay gehandelt wird.

Entwickel du mal ein Game und überleg dir wie und wodurch du was verdienen könntest schau dir die Social Games an die sind 1000x ärger als was Blizzard hier vorhat.


----------



## Niemezzki (10. August 2011)

xyba schrieb:


> Wuha wieder so ein *heul* Beitrag... schau mal in ebay und gib Diablo2 ein dort wirst auch die Items finden und der einzige unterschied ist jetzt das das AH ingame ist und nicht mehr wie früher auf Ebay gehandelt wird.
> 
> Entwickel du mal ein Game und überleg dir wie und wodurch du was verdienen könntest schau dir die Social Games an die sind 1000x ärger als was Blizzard hier vorhat.



/sign


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2011)

Das ingame AH kann ja gar nicht funktionieren! Die eine Hälfte findet deswegen D3 schei*e und die andere will nur Sachen verkaufen. Da bleibt ja fast niemand übrig um sowas zu kaufen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Wer würde für ne Waffe 5€ ausgeben, die früher oder später sowieso mal dropt. Zudem kommt, dass bei Diablo die Waffen nur so lange benutzt, bis die nächst besseren auftauchen. Wenn das Reinsetzten der Angebote im AH nix kostet, dann macht Blizzard keinen Gewinn und wenn das Reinsetzten zu viel kostet nutzt es auch keiner. Das AH kann von daher den Fanboys egal sein. Das Ding ist einfach nur ein Experiment, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und nein, ich werde mir D3 nicht kaufen! Die Entscheidung stand allerdings bei mir schon bei der Ankündigung von D3. Mich spricht es halt einfach nicht an!


----------



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

Irgendwie lustig, krass, unglaublich. Doch irgendwo auch .. verständlich, dass sie selbst davon profitieren, ist nur doof, dass man dann immer genau weiß, dass die neuen "Schuhe", die man gerade gelootet hat, xx € wert ist.


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da bleibt ja fast niemand übrig um sowas zu kaufen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Wer würde für ne Waffe 5€ ausgeben, die früher oder später sowieso mal dropt.


Die selben Leute, die in D2 schon Items und WoW-Gold für RL-Geld gekauft haben.Ausserdem ist bei gewissen Items die Droprate so abartig schlecht, dass die meisten Spieler sie eh nie sehn werden. Das sind dann eben genau die Items, für die die entsprechenden Leute dann eben RL-Geld bezahlen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. August 2011)

Romy120285 schrieb:


> Also damit hat sich das Spiel für mich leider total erledigt. Hatte mich echt drauf gefreut da ich inzwischen WOW net mehr zocke und ansonsten kein gleichwertiges Spiel habe das mich interessiert.
> 
> Ich finde es geht gar nicht !!!!!	Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Man wird sich dann im normalen AH keine richtig guten sachen kaufen können da alles im echtgeld AH landet.
> 
> Bin traurig dass sich Blizzard auf sowas hinablässt. Früher war B. mal spielerorientiert aber inzwischen interessiert nur noch wie sie mit wenig Arbeit mehr Geld machen können.


In d2 gab es überhaupt kein ah, kein handel. Man hat einfach alles beim händler verkauft oder weg geschmissen... Warum ist ein neues zusätzliches feature ein nachteil


----------



## Hoschie69 (17. August 2011)

Niemezzki schrieb:


> Mich störts Aktionshaus überhaupt nicht,ich muss es ja nicht nutzen und wer der Meinung ist,es sei eh nur was für Chinafarmer,Botter,etc pp. der braucht es auch nicht zu Nutzen und das Aktionshaus einfach den Chinafarmer und Bottern überlassen..Ich werde nur mit dem Ingame Aktionshaus handeln.
> Ich versteh diese ganze Aufregung nicht mit*heul* jetzt kauf ich doch nicht *heul*,wo ist das Problem sich die Items selber zu erarbeiten und alte einfach ins normale AH zu stellen ,mann muss ja nicht mit Echtgeld handeln wenn man das nicht möchte und Punkt x





Sehe ich genau so - wenn jemand meint er müsste seine sauer verdiente Kohle da im AH loswerden um seinen Spielspass zu steigern, der soll es halt machen !
Ich selbst werde beim spielen deshalb nicht weniger Spass haben !


----------



## mana (18. August 2011)

Hmhm der Echtgeldhandel in D2 hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf meine Spielweise und bisher hab ich auch noch nichts gelesen was mich vermuten läßt, dass sich das in den D3 ändern wird.
Klar, durch erleichterten Zugang gibts sicher mehr Leute die sowas nutzen würden, was mich irgendwie auch nicht weiter juckt. Nicht vergessen das ne Auktion ne Gebühr kostet, die man erstmal ausgeben muss...

Ich meine igendwo kann ich Blizzard da sogar verstehen (jaja - Blizzard Fan Boy... bla) - warum ebay Kohle überlassen? die man selbst - mit relativ geringem Programmieraufwand - einfach selber abschöpfen kann?

Ich für meinen teil hab mich in D2 nie genötigt gefüllt irgendwelche Pixelitems zu kaufen. Wenn man Blizz jetzt fiese Absichten unterstellen wollte, könnte man natürlich behaupten, das die D3 so bauen das man extra Kohle investieren muss...
In diesem Falle würde ich mir das auch nochmal gründlich überlegen, aber solange ich das nicht selber sehe bzw selber davon berrührt werde - kann ich so Vorwürfe/ Argumente einfach nur als dämliche (sry) Panikmache verurteilen...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (22. August 2011)

Niemezzki schrieb:


> Ich versteh diese ganze Aufregung nicht mit*heul* jetzt kauf ich doch nicht *heul*,wo ist das Problem sich die Items selber zu erarbeiten und alte einfach ins normale AH zu stellen ,mann muss ja nicht mit Echtgeld handeln wenn man das nicht möchte und Punkt x
> 
> 
> ps: Mich stört mehr dass die Stadtportale weg sind xD



FALSCH! Es wird folgendermassen laufen. JEDES und wirklich JEDES halbwechs brauchbare Item welches jemand zu Ingame Gold ins AH stellt wird sofort von einem Farmer weggekauft und für Echtgeld wieder reingestellt. Alles andere halte ich für Wunschdenken.

Deshalb wäre es PFLICHT Items die einmal per Ingame Gold im AH waren so zu "flaggen" das sie nichtmehr ins Echtgeld AH wandern können. Das wäre der einzige Weg einer sinnvollen Koexistenz. Doch dazu fehlt Blizzard mit Sicherheit die Weitsicht.

@PS... wenn dich das schon stört was ist dann mit dem nun nicht mehr vorhandenen Talentbaum?

Das Spiel macht wie ich finde einen gewaltigen Fehler nämlich das es 100% Itemsbasiert ausgelegt wird. Es gibt NICHTS anderes womit man seinen Charakter individualisieren kann ausser Items. Seien es Runen um Skills zu Verändern oder Kleidung für die Stats. Diese Einseitigkeit ist ein gewaltiges Problem dessen sich Blizzard sicher ebenfalls nicht bewusst ist.


Dennoch muss ich als Jahrelanger D2-Spieler den Nachfolger haben auch wenn ich weis das er mich enttäuschen wird. Doch dann wartet schon Torchlight2 mit offenen Armen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2011)

Ja blizzards produziert einfach nur noch undruchdachte, einseitige spiele...

es ist 100% itembasiert? es gibt nen grund das der altertümliche "talentbaum" wegfällt, so spart man sich das sinnlose umgeskille, die entscheidung was man nutzt muss man doch nun anders treffen, es war doch irgendwas mit aktive talente und inaktive


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. August 2011)

Selbst wenn einer die Items im Ingame-AH kauft und im Echtgeld-AH verkauft, wer zwingt dich dazu, es dann dort zu kaufen?

Und das mit den Talentbäumen und Skillpunkten finde ich gut, dass diese Wegfallen. Man konnte sich viel zu schnell verskillen und erst mit dem letzten Patch wurde die Möglichkeit des Punkte und Talentresets eingeführt.

Einmal falsch geskillt, immer falsch geskillt war 10 Jahre das Motto.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (26. August 2011)

Das mit dem Skillen is Zweischneidig. Es ist zu modern sich einfach von "Favour of the Month" leiten zu lassen anstatt es wirklich selbst auszuprobieren.

z.B. verwende ich beim Druiden in Runde 1 zum Schluß des Aktes 1 bewußt den Eishauch auf Distanz. Zu der Zeit reichen die Skills über eine andere Linie, wie z.B. Wehrwolfnahkampf nicht aus und die Pets sind nichts wert. Den Zauber oder darauf aufbauende verwende ich sonst nirgends, kann es aber nicht als verskillen ansehn. Schliesslich wird die Dämonin leicht besiegt.

In der versteckten Zuflucht setze ich in jeder Spielschwierigkeit zuerst einen starken Wolf, dann Bären in die Gruppen rein. Man selbst wird ja dort sofort niedergemetzelt und die Söldies stehn dumm ausser Range rum oder versuchen erstmal vergeblich auf Schußdistanz zu erhöhen. 

FotM is wohl immer noch der Nahkampfdruide, obwohl Barbar und Paladin es besser machen. Und genau da liegt der Haken bei shcnell umskillen können. Biste nicht FotM, fliegste aus der Gruppe...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (31. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn einer die Items im Ingame-AH kauft und im Echtgeld-AH verkauft, wer zwingt dich dazu, es dann dort zu kaufen?
> 
> Und das mit den Talentbäumen und Skillpunkten finde ich gut, dass diese Wegfallen. Man konnte sich viel zu schnell verskillen und erst mit dem letzten Patch wurde die Möglichkeit des Punkte und Talentresets eingeführt.



Zum Punkt1... dann hätten sie das AH auch weglassen können. Ich dachte es wäre dazu da um die Stundenlangen Frageorgien in Chatchannels einzudämmen. Btw. hat Blizz gesagt das es Chatchannels geben wird?

Punkt2... es gibt Personen die Komplexität in Spielen mögen, die gern Dinge probieren und die gern riskieren damit auf die Nase zu fallen. Es gibt Personen die gerade dieses in D2 so genial fanden. Gleiches gilt für den Hardcoremode! Durch ein Lag oder dummen Fehler die "Arbeit" von Wochen zu zerstören ist eine Art Emotion die kein anderes Spiel jemals bot. 

Das "Verskillen" war im Softcore sowieso nie ein Faktor da man einen Charakter mit entsprechendem Wissen und Verhalten innerhalb weniger Stunden auf 80+ bringt und dadurch beliebig oft Ausprobieren kann.



Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> FotM is wohl immer noch der Nahkampfdruide, obwohl Barbar und Paladin es besser machen. Und genau da liegt der Haken bei shcnell umskillen können. Biste nicht FotM, fliegste aus der Gruppe...



Nun wird es wie in WoW aussehen. Entweder du bist super Ausgerüstet oder du fliegst aus der Gruppe. Ich hoffe das man wenigstens die Ausrüstung der Mitspieler nicht betrachten kann ohne dessen Zustimmung. Doch wer glaubt daran?


----------



## phamo (1. September 2011)

Kurze Frage: 1.) Wie soll ein Farmer die ganze Zeit Items mit Gold kaufen können, wenn er sie für Echtgeld verkauft? Irgendwann ist auch sein Budget leer.

2.) Angebot und Nachfrage->Der Farmer hat so eine hohe Nachfrage bei gleichbleibendem Angebot, d.h. Items im Gold AH werden teurer; Der Farmer stellt alles ins Echtgeld AH, d.h. Items im Echtgeld AH werden günstiger->weniger Profit

* 
*


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> FotM is wohl immer noch der Nahkampfdruide, obwohl Barbar und Paladin es besser machen. Und genau da liegt der Haken bei shcnell umskillen können. Biste nicht FotM, fliegste aus der Gruppe...


Also ich hab noch nie miterlebt, dass ein Spieler aus der Gruppe geworfen wurde, es sei denn, er hat ständig nur gespammt.


----------



## Dexis (8. September 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> FotM is wohl immer noch der Nahkampfdruide, obwohl Barbar und Paladin es besser machen. Und genau da liegt der Haken bei shcnell umskillen können. Biste nicht FotM, fliegste aus der Gruppe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisher war das auch so, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es sich mit dem neuen Spiel ändert, finde ich ziemlich hoch. Bei WoW war es doch genau die gleiche Entwicklung, als der Fokus weg von der Gruppe mit individuellen Spielern und Fähigkeiten hin zum itembasierten Einheitsbrei überging.
Ich mag hier definitiv nicht die beiden Spiele inhaltlich vergleichen, meine Sorge ist lediglich dass man aus den Jahren an Erfahrung bezüglich Blizzard und deren Geschäftspolitik schnell das Gefühl bekommt, dass wieder ein großartiges Spiel der breiten Masse wegen verramscht wird damit der Umsatz stimmt.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (10. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was gab es nicht alles? DLCs, Steamzwang, Onlinezwang, Registrierungszwang, etc. Hat alles für Aufregung gesorgt, aber den Spielen nicht geschadet letztendlich.



Doch hat es extrem! DLC ist zu einer Seuche geworden die von Vielen inzwischen als "normal" eingestuft wird aber nur zu unkontrollierten Folgekosten und dem fast völligen verschwinden kostenloser Inhaltspatches führte. Der Onlinezwang hat private Lanpartys sogut wie aussterben lassen und verhindert Wirkungsvoll das Spielen von Anspruchsvollen Spielen unterwechs.

Die neuen Entwicklungen in Richtung "Kaufzwang für Betakey" oder "Betas mit Demoumfang" (siehe die lächerlichen 1- 1 1/2 h der D3 Beta) hast du garnicht besprochen.

Es hat dem seriösen Spieler sehr geschadet da er kaum mehr weis ob und wie er den vollen Umfang des von ihm erworbenen Produktes nutzen kann.

Ahso geschadet hat es natürlich nicht den Publishern doch ein solcher bin ich nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2011)

Nur mal ne kurze Frage Nividgirnoud:

Hast du den Sinn & Zweck einer Beta verstanden?


----------



## Navidgirnuod (10. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hast du den Sinn & Zweck einer Beta verstanden?



1- Bugs finden
2- Balancing Probleme aufdecken
3- unterschiedlichste Rechnerkonfigurationen testen
4- verschiedene Spielweisen austesten lassen
5- Logikfehler aufzeigen
6- letzte Chancen grössere Ungereimtheiten zu finden
7- bei Onlinespielen den sehr wichtigen Serverstabilitätstest abhalten

Der momentane Inhalt der Beta deckt dabei nur die Punkte 3, 6, 7 ab, alle anderen werden ignoriert.
Und das soll für eine Beta ausreichen? Balancingtest ohne Runen?


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (6. November 2011)

Ich verstehe persönlich die Aufregung darum nicht. Anstatt die positiven Seiten zu sehen (mit Spielen Geld verdienen) wird, wie in D-Land allgemein üblich, nur auf die negative Sichtweise (HartzIV-Zusatzverdienst... na und? bekommen meiner Ansicht sowieso zu wenig) geblickt.
Ich find´s toll. Finde ich ein Super-Item, kann ich das dann für echtes Geld verscherbeln. Genial. Wenn´s dann noch so Trott... ähm... Kunden gibt, die das dann für 100e von EUR kaufen, passt´s doch. Ob der Spieler dann das Item selbst gefunden hat, oder von mir gekauft, ist doch für die Spielbalance unerheblich. Ob ich nun mit dem Item rumrenne oder jemand anders macht für die übrigen Spieler doch keinen Unterschied. Ich verstehe diese "verdienst"feindliche Haltung bei dem Kauf/Verkauf von digitalen Waren einfach nicht.


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2011)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Doch hat es extrem! DLC ist zu einer Seuche geworden die von Vielen inzwischen als "normal" eingestuft wird aber nur zu unkontrollierten Folgekosten und dem fast völligen verschwinden kostenloser Inhaltspatches führte. Der Onlinezwang hat private Lanpartys sogut wie aussterben lassen und verhindert Wirkungsvoll das Spielen von Anspruchsvollen Spielen unterwechs.



Ob man einen DLC kauft ist jedem selbst überlassen. "Kostenlose Inhaltspatches" waren noch nie üblich sondern rühmliche Ausnahmen, vor allem in den zeiten wo die meisten kein Internet hatten 

Und ob Du eine private Lanparty machst liegt doch an Dir. Sag jetzt nicht Du machst Lanparties in einer Berghütte.
Ich persönlich mag es dass es dafür jetzt soviele Spiele mit Online Multiplayer gibt.

Zurück zum Thema: Inwieweit berührt es dich wenn sich Karlheinz B. aus D. eine Waffe im Auktionshaus kauft? Eigentlich doch gar nicht, ausser Du bist der glückliche Verkäufer.


----------



## Makanko (6. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ob man einen DLC kauft ist jedem selbst überlassen. "Kostenlose Inhaltspatches" waren noch nie üblich sondern rühmliche Ausnahmen, vor allem in den zeiten wo die meisten kein Internet hatten




Wenn du in Spielen wie Dragon Age auf einen mysteriosen Mann triffst der dir etwas von einem mysteriösen Turm erzählt wo scheinbar sehr mystersiöse Dinge ablaufen und du in deinen Antwortmöglichkeiten 
"Ich schaue mir das mal an (Gehen Sie ins internet und kaufen sie sich diesen Inhalt)" wiederfindest. Dann geht das für mich eindeutig zu weit.
Kostenlose Inhaltspatches hat es natürlich kaum gegeben, aber viele DLC´s sind bereits mit der Veröffentlichung des Spiels fertig. Wenn es keine DLC´s gäbe, wären diese Inhalte bereits im Spiel. Also ist "kostenloses Inhaltsupdate" der falsche Ansatz, es geht viel mehr um Inhaltliche kürzungen und die darauffolgende Ergänzung durch DLC´s.



Tikume schrieb:


> Und ob Du eine private Lanparty machst liegt doch an Dir. Sag jetzt nicht Du machst Lanparties in einer Berghütte.
> Ich persönlich mag es dass es dafür jetzt soviele Spiele mit Online Multiplayer gibt.



Was hindert es Online Multiplayer Spiele dadran auch einen seperaten LAN Modus anzubieten? Zufälligerweise liefen meine LAN-Partys damals in einer Sommerhütte außerhalb des Hauses. Dort einen Internetanschluss zu verlegen ist ein ungeheuerer Aufwand.
Das betrifft auch Häuser wo nur Locations wie Keller oder Dachgeschoss genug Platz bieten für eine LAN-Party und es sich somit auch schwierig gestaltet das Internet dorthin zu verlegen. Abgesehen davon ist LAN immer mit wunderbar geschmeidigen MINI-Pings verbunden was das Spielen immer wesentlich angenehmer macht als übers Internet.

War zwar jetzt bissel Offtopic, aber da gehts mir hoch wenn ich einen DLC`s und AntiLAN Verfechter seh.


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2011)

Makanko schrieb:


> Wenn es keine DLC´s gäbe, wären diese Inhalte bereits im Spiel. Also ist "kostenloses Inhaltsupdate" der falsche Ansatz, es geht viel mehr um Inhaltliche kürzungen und die darauffolgende Ergänzung durch DLC´s.


Oder auch nicht und das Spiel wäre 2 Wochen früher draussen 
Solange das Spiel ohne DLCs nicht zu kurz oder direkt in seiner Story beschnitten ist wäre ich mit solchen Vorwürfen vorsichtig.

Eine Sache wo ich Dir hier z.B. zustimmen würde wäre der Shadowbroker DLC von Mass Effect 2. Bei Dragon Age würde mir dagegen kein einziger DLC einfallen auf den das zutrifft.



Makanko schrieb:


> Was hindert es Online Multiplayer Spiele dadran auch einen seperaten LAN Modus anzubieten? Zufälligerweise liefen meine LAN-Partys damals in einer Sommerhütte außerhalb des Hauses. Dort einen Internetanschluss zu verlegen ist ein ungeheuerer Aufwand.
> Das betrifft auch Häuser wo nur Locations wie Keller oder Dachgeschoss genug Platz bieten für eine LAN-Party und es sich somit auch schwierig gestaltet das Internet dorthin zu verlegen. Abgesehen davon ist LAN immer mit wunderbar geschmeidigen MINI-Pings verbunden was das Spielen immer wesentlich angenehmer macht als übers Internet.


Es ist eben eine wunderbare Möglichkeit Raubkopien einzudämmen.
Aber nutze doch deine Macht als Verbraucher und kaufe z.B. dann Torchlight 2 anstelle von Diablo 3.


----------



## Davatar (7. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und ob Du eine private Lanparty machst liegt doch an Dir. Sag jetzt nicht Du machst Lanparties in einer Berghütte.


Unsere Lanparties früher waren oft in Waldhütten. Da gabs dann wirklich kein Internet ^^


----------



## Makanko (7. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht und das Spiel wäre 2 Wochen früher draussen
> Solange das Spiel ohne DLCs nicht zu kurz oder direkt in seiner Story beschnitten ist wäre ich mit solchen Vorwürfen vorsichtig.



Keiner hat auch behauptet, dass die Entwickler unfertige Spiele rausbringen die nur durch DLC Ergänzungen komplett Spielbar sind. Obwohl die Ideen für dieses System bereits in den Schubladen einiger Entwicker liegen. Und von einigen geplanten Umsetzungen hat man auch schon gehört.

Also mir zerstört es die Atmosphäre wenn direkt in den Spielen agressive DLC Werbungen verbreitet werden (Sehe Dragon Age).
Und wenn man glaubt, dass der Umfang nicht beschnitten sondern ledeglich durch DLC´s erweitert wird, kann auch weiter an den Osterhasen glauben.




Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist eben eine wunderbare Möglichkeit Raubkopien einzudämmen.
> Aber nutze doch deine Macht als Verbraucher und kaufe z.B. dann Torchlight 2 anstelle von Diablo 3.



Wir haben mal auf einer LAN gecrackte Warcraft 3 Kopien gespielt um die Leute nicht auszuschließen, die das Spiel nicht hatten. Auf der nächsten LAN hatte aber jeder plätzlich das Original, weil jeder einfach bock hatte dieses Spiel auch übers Internet zu zocken. Und so funktionert das schon seit jeher in LAN´s. Wenn ein Spiel einen guten Online-Multiplayer Modus hat, braucht es sich vor Raubkopien nicht zu fürchten. Das hat übrigens mal Blizzard selbst gesagt.

Onlinezwag bei Diablo 3 stört mich nicht. Items verkaufen find ich super :>. Der fehlende LAN Modus ist mir ehr bei Starcraft 2 ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2011)

Es ist aber doch offensichtlich, dass Blizzard an diese Aussage nicht glaubt


----------



## Makanko (7. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist aber doch offensichtlich, dass Blizzard an diese Aussage nicht glaubt



Ja, zumindest nicht mehr...

Sollten sie aber vllt. wieder tun. Der Erfolg von SC2 lässt ja zu wünschen übrig. Gerade weil in Korea immernoch größtenteils SC BW gespielt wird wegen dem fehlenden LAN.


----------



## Aason (7. November 2011)

Ich freu mich auf das RM Auktionshaus und finde es hat mal garnichts mit Glücksspiel zu tun. 


Denn ich muß nichts kaufen/einsetzen, sondern kann einfach nur bischen Kohle nebenher machen.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2012)

Hatte damals zwei Items über Ebay verkauft und sehe da jetzt nicht das große Problem es nun über das AH zu tun. Ist doch top - sicher schneller, unkomplizierter und insgesamt besser.

Ich freue mich, der Kaufende freut sich, Blizz freut sich und niemand hat dadurch einen Schaden oder dergleichen.


----------



## TiäMPi (5. Januar 2012)

lustig D3 hat dann irgendwann 10mio spieler wovon vielleicht 2 mio wirklich spielen  der rest farmtnur und verschachert das zeug im ah .... ich mach das dann auch so ! wenn ich mir was neues kaufen will, mach ich dann lieber kasse 2 wochen, damit ich items farmen kann und die verkaufe 
hmm ich bin ja derbst für eine kopfgeldprämie für Botmeldungen!!


----------

